
First meat grown in space lab 248 miles from Earth - reddotX
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/oct/07/wheres-the-beef-248-miles-up-as-first-meat-is-grown-in-a-space-lab
======
reddotX
248 miles = 339 km

